# Pawfection Pet Services- Dog Walking and Pet Sitting in Exeter



## PawfectionPetServices (Jul 23, 2013)

Pawfection Pet Services are a small, friendly, family run, dog walking and pet sitting service in Exeter, Devon.
We offer a wide range of tailor-made services to suit you and your pet. Services include dog walking, puppy and senior dog visits, small animal pop-in visits and a cat sitting service. We pride ourselves on providing outstanding pet care each and every time.
Your pets happiness is our priority! 
Find us on Facebook or check out our website for more information
Pawfection Pet Services - Pet Care & Dog Walking Exeter, Devon.


----------

